# Magier greift vom Flugmount an



## Meta87 (12. März 2010)

Hallöchen,

habe mich heute mal hier angemeldet, da mir gestern abend was merkwürdiges passiert ist und ich hoffe das man mir hier weiter helfen kann.
Ich spiele erst seit Dezember letzten Jahres WoW und weiß daher noch nicht so viel über die ganzen Klassen. 
Auch das Suchen über Google hat mir nicht wirklich weiter geholfen, hier in der SuFu habe ich leider auch nichts gefunden oder falsch gesucht?!

Jedenfalls war ich gestern abend in Tausendwinter, kurz nach der Schlacht, saß gemütlich auf meinem Flugmount weit oben in der Luft.
Hatte nur kurz was im Wohnzimmer hier gemacht und hörte dann nur komische Geräusche aus Richtung PC. 
Bin dann zum Rechner und sah das unten ein Magier der gegnerischen Fraktion seine Frostblitze auf mich schleuderte, habe dann nur die Leertaste gedrückt um weiter von dem weg zu kommen (ja schon blöd in Tausendwinter mal sogesehen AFK zu gehen) Ich blieb dann am PC um jemanden zu schreiben, der Magier flog fröhlich um mich herum. Dann war er weit über mir und schleuderte mir seine Frostblitze zu, von weit oben. Und da kommen wir zum eigentlich Thema. Wie kann das sein?

Er war weit über mir, ich war auf dem Flugmount und der Magier ebenfalls, er schoss mir von seinem Flugmount aus die Frostblitze zu. Er war nicht auf einem Baum oder sonst was, er saß auf seinem Flugmount. Bin dann erstmal wieder weggeflogen und habe weiterhin Frostblitze und andere Sachen von ihm bekommen. Irgendwann hats mir dann gereicht und bin auf den Boden, aber da kam natürlich die Frostnova im Sekundentakt. Konnte zwei, drei Schritte laufen - Frostnova. Also keine Chance und tot. 
Daraufhin habe ich gegooglelt wie wild, aber nichts gefunden. Habe auch eine Magierin aus der Gilde gefragt wie das geht, aber sie wüsste nicht das sowas geht. 
Es geht wohl nur wenn der Magier vom Flugmount steigt und dann in der Luft schwebt oder so?! Aber er saß die ganze Zeit auf seinem Mount, außer als wir dann am Boden waren. 

Ist sowas nun möglich oder sind dafür irgendwelche Addons oder derartiges verantwortlich dass sowas geht? 


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da irgendwie weiterhelfen.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Stealkiwi (12. März 2010)

Ist er vieleicht abgemounted?
Es gibt die moeglichkeit das er dich mit spontan zaubern beim fallen zugespammt hat!
Kurz vor den Aufprall unten kann er sich woanders hinblinzeln dann wird die fallweite ersetzen sonst wenn du ueber Wasser warst brauch er das ganze nicht!
So was aehnliches hat auch mal ein schurke mit mir gemacht der hat sich dann mir seiner faehigkeit immer hinter mir geportet waerend ich vor ulduar auf mein raid wartete


----------



## Redolan (12. März 2010)

Also ich habe selbst einen Magier und die einzigste Möglichkeit dir in der Luft ein frostblitz zu verpassen wäre wenn er ne Arkan skillung hätte vom mount absteigt Langsamer fall macht und dann halt geistesgegenwärtig benutzt, also das der nächste zauber zum spontan zauber wird


----------



## Rudi TD (12. März 2010)

Und einen Screen zu machen, hast du im Eifer des Gefechtes vergessen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NewRagnar24X (12. März 2010)

da kommt die frage um wie macht meinen eine nscreeen ^^


----------



## Morvkeem (12. März 2010)

man drückt auf "Druck" (auf der Tastatur (sollte eigentlich vorhanden sein !))


----------



## Natar (12. März 2010)

oder gegebenfalls Print Scrn


----------



## Noenon (12. März 2010)

Okay um mal Ernst zu werden. wie siehts mit deiner Inet verbindung aus? Solche Sachen können manchmal durch schwere Verbindungsstörungen hervorgerufen werden... ansonsten mal nen Gm fragen falls du den Namen noch weißt und die müssen dir ne Antwort geben weil es in der Tat komisch ist. Falls du jedoch davon überzeugt bist, dass dein Inet top läuft und du den Spieler des Cheatens verdächtigst, sprich mit nem Gm und die sollen den jeweiligen Spieler mal prüfen...
Vllt bekommste ja nen paar Ehre schmerzensgeld =D


----------



## wowfighter (12. März 2010)

Einfach auf der Tastatur auf Druck drücken neben F12.

Er hat Spontandzauber gewirkt also es ist schaffbar..


----------



## Meta87 (12. März 2010)

Nee, ich nehm keine Halluzigene oder derartiges zu mir.
Trinke auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Screen habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht, aber er saß 100% auf seinem Flugmount, er kam auch nicht heruntergesegelt oder so, er kam mit Mount runter.
Er oder vielleicht auch Sie flog mir ja auch hinter her und da habe ich auch Frostblitze bekommen. 



> Okay um mal Ernst zu werden. wie siehts mit deiner Inet verbindung aus? Solche Sachen können manchmal durch schwere Verbindungsstörungen hervorgerufen werden... ansonsten mal nen Gm fragen falls du den Namen noch weißt und die müssen dir ne Antwort geben weil es in der Tat komisch ist. Falls du jedoch davon überzeugt bist dass dein Inet top läuft und du den Spieler des Cheatens verdächtigst sprich mit nem Gm und die sollen den jeweiligen Spieler mal prüfen...
> Vllt bekommste ja nen paar Ehre schmerzensgeld =D



Benutze wlan, habe aber immer eine hervorragende Verbindung, seit dem neuen USB Stecker auch keine Latenz oder DC Probleme mehr. Geschwindigkeit ist auch immer konstant sofern die Angaben in der Ereignisliste stimmen vom Anbieter.


----------



## Meta87 (12. März 2010)

> Geschrieben vor 15 Minuten
> 
> da kommt die frage um wie macht meinen eine nscreeen ^^


Auch wenn ich weiblich und blond bin, weiß ich wie man Screens macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://i41.tinypic.com/2ls8z7p.jpg


----------



## Noenon (12. März 2010)

Meta87 schrieb:


> Nee, ich nehm keine Halluzigene oder derartiges zu mir.
> Trinke auch nichts
> 
> 
> ...




Dann solltest du Kontakt zu einem Gm aufnehmen wenn du fest davonüberzeugt bist dass er auf seinem Mount saß, weil dann wirklich nur logischerweise in Frage kommt dass er cheatet. Spielst du auf einem PvP- Server ? Frag mal im /2 oder so ob jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## Carnage88 (12. März 2010)

ich bin auch mage und habe letztens auch 1k winter gespielt und habe eine ähnliche taktik bei einem draenei angewandt der auf seinem flugmount saß. habe langsamer fall aktiviert, bin abgemountet und habe dann arkanschlag benutzt und arkane explosion während ich an ihm vorbeifiel .. wie es anders gehen soll kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen ...


----------



## MayoAmok (12. März 2010)

Es gibt ja den Bug zum Beispiel beim Jäger, wenn er sich im Dungeontool anmeldet, dann die Instanz gestartet wird und er auf einem Mount sitzt, dass er dann wieder auf dem Mount sitzt, wenn die Ini fertig ist, aber das Pet steht daneben. 

Vielleicht kann man dann so auch angreifen? Hab es noch nicht probiert, aber vielleicht wird das Mount so nicht erkannt?!


----------



## Naldina (12. März 2010)

ich wette es waren frostlanzen


----------



## Meta87 (12. März 2010)

Nee, ich spiele auf Garrosh, also PvE. 
Es war auch ein Jäger kurz in der Nähe, der sich das angeschaut hat, nach meinem Tod dann aber schnell weggeflogen ist, leider konnt ich mir den Namen von dem so schnell nicht merken, der war wohl auch schnell weg aus 1k Winter danach (hatte mich noch im Channel für seine große Hilfe bedankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Aber den Namen von dem Magier weiß ich noch. Wollte gestern auch schon n GM anschreiben, aber weiß ja nicht ob das nun irgendwie von WoW aus geht oder eben, sagen wir mal, Hilfsmittel dazu installiert werden. 

Den Jägerbug habe ich bei meiner Jägerin auch schon oft erlebt, das ich nach der Ini auf dem Mount saß und mein Pet fein hinterher gelaufen ist.


----------



## TheStormrider (12. März 2010)

Also zufällig habe ich gestern vor ICC etwas ähnliches gemacht - allerdings nicht mit Frostblitzen und nicht aufgemountet. Ich denke ich bin da nicht der einzigste Mage/Priester der über seinem Gegner abmountet Slow Fall / Levitieren anschmeißt und den Gegner dann mit Instants (Eislanze?? / Geistesgegenwart?) umhaut. So kriegt man auch ganz gut mal nen Deffpala weg. Macht riesigen Spaß, weil die meisten es nicht verstehen und sich nicht wehren können.


----------



## Quinlan (12. März 2010)

Also wenn es irgendwas gegeben sollte das es dem Magier ermöglicht auf dem Flugmount zu casten ist es sicherlich nicht legal.
Das Eulen dich mit Taifun beharken oder Schurken mit Mordlust ist bekannt aber Magier? Ja das bissel segeln usw. aber darüber lacht man vielleicht bissel.

Was die Sache mit dem Pet angeht, ich kenne das von meinem Hexer. Da die Petleiste jedoch grau ist, gehe ich davon aus das es nur optisch vorhanden ist - wie bestimmte NPC bei Quests. Also weder angreifen noch angegriffen werden kann.


----------



## benniboy (12. März 2010)

Geistesgegenwart + Frostbolt und der Frostbolt wird zum Instant.....
Was gibts da nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Quinlan (12. März 2010)

> Geistesgegenwart + Frostbolt und der Frostbolt wird zum Instant.....
> Was gibts da nicht zu verstehen?


Lesen ftw - der Magier blieb auf seinem Mount.


----------



## ayanamiie (12. März 2010)

Das ist ein bug den spieler ausnutzen meld das nem gm und er bekommt ne verwarnung.

hatte nen drecks allycheater in shoazar der das gemachthat kurz klo komme wieder siehste wie er an dir rumstochert.


----------



## Meta87 (12. März 2010)

Werd wohl gleich nochmal ein bissle 1k Winter abfliegen, vielleicht hab ich glück und der Spieler ist auch wieder da.
Ich hab mir den Namen extra aufgeschrieben, aber ich finde den nicht wenn ich mich mit meinem Hordler einlogge. 

Cooles Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frauenversteher (12. März 2010)

NewRagnar24X schrieb:


> da kommt die frage um wie macht meinen eine nscreeen ^^



Ich würde dir vorschlagen den Duden zu studieren!
Das war ein ernst gemeinter Tipp( aber es berifft nicht nur Dich, sondern viele andere hier im Forum auch)


----------



## Waschdichmal (12. März 2010)

sag, du hast ja nicht gesehen ob da wirklich stand " Spieler XY Castet Frostblitz" oder? bzw den balken gesehen fürs casten?
das wäre interessant...


----------



## schenkbael (12. März 2010)

langsamer fall und eislanze??
die sind doch instant müssten also auch im fallen gehen


----------



## zarix (12. März 2010)

Das erinnert mich an die schönen Pom Mages zur bc zeit . ^^ Pyro ball 12 k feuerschlag 8k . Das waren noch zeiten ^^. 
Gern erinnere ich mich an wsg . Power up geholt und als arkan mage mit 2 klicks mal eben nen tank um geburstet^^.
Nur scheisse waren halt die 3 min cd. Ich muss mal wieder mit wow anfangen. Aber ich glaub ich würde mit Schurken neu anfangen. Aber egal . 

Ich sage auch du hast Haluzies . Oder es war halt nen arkan mage .


----------



## Kjra (12. März 2010)

Hallo,
hast du schonmal im Arsenal (WoW) nachgeschaut, ob du den dort findest? Da kann mann dann auch immer schön sehen welche Skillung derjenige hat.
Spiel auch einen Eis-/Arkanmage und kann nur von mir aus sagen, das sowas eigentlich unmöglich ist, wenn man auf einem Flugmount sitzt. 
Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann ist, das er dich anvisiert hat und 'passivzauber/spontanzauber' gewirkt hat, weil du in seiner nähe warst. Wenn dies nicht so war ... Bug? ... 

Gruß


----------



## Nortrom141 (12. März 2010)

vllt isses n bug? 
Kann ja sein, muss ja ned gleich heisen das der TE hier hallus hatte oder sonst was, ist genauso wie das man auch hinter AQ mim Flugmount fliegen kann durch nen Bug, dann gibts vllt auch nen Bug/Exploit wie auch immer ihr das nennen wollt gibt, dass man vom Flugmount aus casten kann, ich denke entweder bug, oder i.was anderes. =P


----------



## Leoxxar (12. März 2010)

Meta87 schrieb:


> Habe immer noch keine Hallus oder trinke oder nehme sonst was zu mir.
> 
> Angenommen, er hätte diesen Fall gemacht, kann der dann auch im Fall wieder aufs Flugmount drauf?
> 
> Im Arsenal ist ne gute Idee, da schau ich doch glatt mal nach.



Da Mount castzeit hat und nicht in der bewegung gewirkt werden kann eigentlich nicht.
Und es gibt auch keine casts bei denen man aufm fm sitzen bleiben kann.


----------



## Teloban (12. März 2010)

Aalso, ich hab damals noch während BC das Problem einmal gehabt, dass mich ein Schami vom Flugmount aus mit Blitzen beschossen hat.

Und ich hab schon oft gesehen wie Level 70er in TW sich von Erz zu Erz porten (Ja Porten! Die tauchen über dem Erz auf, bauen es ab, verschwinden und tauchen über dem nächsten wieder auf)

Geglaubt hat mir das niemand, ist mir auch egal. Ich glaube dir jedenfalls.

Es gibt immer Menschen, die Spiele hacken, damit sie cheaten können.

Mach das nächste Mal einen Screenshot, merke dir seinen Namen und melde es einem GM. Die können aus den Logs alles nachvollziehen und werden dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## Zafric (12. März 2010)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es nen Cheat war, oder du von einem NPC gekillt wurdest XD


----------



## Kindgenius (12. März 2010)

Frage: Hatte er auch nach einem Zauber immer noch den Mountbuff in seine Buffleiste?


----------



## Meta87 (12. März 2010)

Also wie gesagt, er hat mich in der Luft vom Mount angegriffen und als ich dann zum Bogen flog, kam er auch mit seinem Flugmount hinter her.
Aber ich find ihn einfach nicht, ich hab mir den Namen danach extra aufgeschrieben, mir werden ja auch alle Leute aus der gegnerischen Fraktion angezeigt auf dem Bildschirm, aber ich find den weder in WoW noch beim Arsenal und ich hab glaub ich nun alle Schreibvarianten durch. Aber ich such weiter..


----------



## lordtheseiko (12. März 2010)

@ Meta

Dein Interface gewinnt bestimmt nix bei dem "bewertet das UI" wettbewerb wenn es dabei sein würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meta87 (12. März 2010)

Ich hatte den in der Luft gar nicht anviesiert, nur auf dem Boden dann. 
Hoffentlich ist der gleich wieder 1k Winter dabei..


----------



## Leach09 (12. März 2010)

Naja, Frostblitze vom Flugmount aus geht nicht, es sei denn, es war ein Grafikbug, der das abmounten nicht richtig angezeigt hat. Vielleicht hat er einfach abgemountet, Langsamer Fall gezündet und dich mit Eislanzen zugeschossen, die einem Frostblitz ähneln. Anders kann ich mir dein Phänomen nicht erklären^^


----------



## Frostwyrmer (12. März 2010)

Wenn du den nirgends finden kannst, so könnte es sein, dass es sich um einen GM handeln könnte, was aber sehr unwahrscheinlich wäre. Ich würde Behaupten, dass der Jäger, den du nacher gesehen hast, den Fall schon einem GM gemeldet hat und der Spieler somit seine Strafe bekam, was hierbei also ein Bann wäre. Was auch noch simpel klingt, wäre dasses sich um einen NPC handelt. Die Flugwachen haben Ähnliche Verteidigungsmannöver. Aber wie du ja sagst, es handelt sich um einen Spieler. Deshalb ist diese Variante ausgeschlossen.

"Vielleicht sind die Illuminaten daran Schuld. Oder vielleicht auch Aliens! Ein neuer Fall für Aiman Abdalla und das Galileo Mistery Team!"


----------



## Petu (12. März 2010)

Teloban schrieb:


> Und ich hab schon oft gesehen wie Level 70er in TW sich von Erz zu Erz porten (Ja Porten! Die tauchen über dem Erz auf, bauen es ab, verschwinden und tauchen über dem nächsten wieder auf)




Das ist ohne Probleme mit einem bestimmten Cheattool möglich und ich habe das in TW auch schon oft miterleben müssen....

Erz auf der Minimap->hinfliegen->Erz weg


Combatlog: chinchangchung führt Bergbau auf Saronitablagerung aus.

Die Eierköppe bewegen sich mit dem "Tool" unter der Map und Porten sich zu den Erzen....

Das ist kein Traum oder Haluzination, das geht wirklich. 

Wie das Ding heißt sage ich nicht, kostet aber Monatlich oder Jährlich einen "Mitgliedsbeitrag".


----------



## Meta87 (12. März 2010)

Ich bin echt verzweifelt grade. Ich hab mir den Namen aufgeschrieben direkt nach meinem Tod, aber ich find ihn weder unter meinem Hordler, unter meiner Alli noch beim Arsenal und ich hab schon alle Schreibvarianten von den Namen ausprobiert, falls ich mich doch verschrieben habe im Eifer des Gefechts. Schreib ich jetzt nen GM an und gebe dann den Namen, könnte aber auch so oder so gewesen sein? 

Aber Magier und Dudus können sich doch ein paar Meter selber porten oder? Zumindest hab das schon 100 mal gesehen wie z.B. bei Erzen, aber auch im Kampf.


----------



## Kjra (12. März 2010)

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist hier bei buffed in der Suchleiste mal nach dem 'Gegner' zu suchen, falls es doch ein NPC war müßte er auch dabei sein.


----------



## Petu (12. März 2010)

Meta87 schrieb:


> Aber Magier und Dudus können sich doch ein paar Meter selber porten oder? Zumindest hab das schon 100 mal gesehen wie z.B. bei Erzen, aber auch im Kampf.



Natürlich können Magier sich porten (Blinzeln). Aber nicht minutenlang in der Luft oder unter der Map von einer Erzablagerung zur anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeWhopper (12. März 2010)

Naja ich sag mal so könnte auch ein Cheater gewesen sein. Hab des öfteren schon Leute mit Speedhack und NoClip gesehen die einfach so über das BG Fliegen. Alle Fahnen vorm start des Matches einnehmen und dann noch alle Spieler der anderen Fraktion vor unser Tor portet -.-


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (12. März 2010)

Könnte es einen NSC geben der so eine Flugroute hat? Nicht das es gar kein Spieler war, sondern ein NSC der das ganze Ding abfliegt. War schon lange net mehr im Tausendwintersee. Aber es kann doch sein, dass sie jetzt Flugpats haben zum Beispiel? Meine etwas anderes wäre ja nicht drin.

Vom Flugmount aus casten, würde heißen man verlässt das Flugmount und Casten geht eh nicht, wegen Castzeit also nur Instants und dann müsste er Instant wieder aufmounten und da gibt es ja eigetlich auch nichts. Also war es entweder Bugusing/Cheating.

Mal kurz auch im Inet überflogen, aber an sich nichts passendes gefunden. War an sich auf die Schnelle, aber meistens nur so die typischen Tipps. Mit Instant und Slow Fall und dat ganze. Ich weiß noch zu alten Zeiten konnte man über Ausloggen an einer erhöhten Position stehen. Aber so wie es bei dir klingt, hat er dich vom Mount aus beschossen. Wenn es so ist, kannst du es nur einem GM Melden, ob die dann was machen oder nicht ist fraglich und ob sie dir dann mitteilen ob es ein Erfolg war oder nur eben wirklich ein kurzzeitiger Bug. 

Also entweder Bug oder es war ein Mob.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (12. März 2010)

Frage 1: Spielst du auf einem Privatserver?
Frage 2: Hattest du den Verlangsamendebuff von Frostblitz?
Frage 3: Hattest du evtl. einen kleinen Lagg, der dir suggerierte er sei noch am Fliegen?


----------



## Meta87 (12. März 2010)

Also von dem Namen her denke ich nicht das des ein NPC, weil der Name schon so ziemlich in eine Richtung ging. 
Es gibt Männer die Frauen auch manchmal so nennen, so ähnlich wie z.B. Bunny. Nur eben anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Frostnova vom NPC?


----------



## Meta87 (12. März 2010)

Mr. schrieb:


> Frage 1: Spielst du auf einem Privatserver?
> Frage 2: Hattest du den Verlangsamendebuff von Frostblitz?
> Frage 3: Hattest du evtl. einen kleinen Lagg, der dir suggerierte er sei noch am Fliegen?




Privatserver? Ich denke nicht, bin auf Garrosh - PvE
Ja genau, ich konnte nur noch langsam fliegen und war blau, mein Vogel war auch blau.
Keine Laggs gehabt, lief alles ganz normal bei mir, keine Aussetzer oder sonst noch was gehabt. 
Es stotterte auch nichts, er flog ganz "ruhig" an mir vorbei und ich flog auch eben ganz ruhig, wie soll man's erklären, normales Bild halt.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (12. März 2010)

Dann würde ich in dem Fall in der Tat mal einen GM kontaktieren, das klingt spanisch.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

Ich als alteingesessener Magier könnte sagen: Eislanze! (Sieht ganz entfernt aus wie Frostblitz) Aber dann hätte er nach 1 Eislanze Abmounten müssn und könnte nur nen zweiten oder dritten abfeuern. Je nach seiner/ihrer Position. Mysteriös. Vielleicht ein neuer Zauber von einem geheimen Lehrer mitten auf dem Meer? Ich bin ratlos ^_^ Ich denke eher ein Bug. Ein sehr sehr seltsamer Bug.

so far...



Meta87 schrieb:


> Aber Magier und Dudus können sich doch ein paar Meter selber porten oder? Zumindest hab das schon 100 mal gesehen wie z.B. bei Erzen, aber auch im Kampf.




Im Grunde kann das jede Klasse. Alle 5 Minuten. Werf deinen Ruhestein weg dann setze "Freisetzen" ein. Eine "Castzeit" von 5 Sekunden, hat den gleichen Effekt wie Blinzeln


----------



## schachersepp (12. März 2010)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass ein GM langeweile hatte...


----------



## Iracesh (12. März 2010)

Meta87 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> habe mich heute mal hier angemeldet, da mir gestern abend was merkwürdiges passiert ist und ich hoffe das man mir hier weiter helfen kann.
> Ich spiele erst seit Dezember letzten Jahres WoW und weiß daher noch nicht so viel über die ganzen Klassen.
> ...



Geht im eigentlichen Spiel nicht. Andere Klassen können es auch nicht. Ergo ists nen Bug und damit Bugusing. Schreib nen GM an und melde den Vorfall. Brauchst nicht mal den Nick des Magiers wissen, wenn du in etwa Datum und Zeit, sowie Gebiet weißt. Der GM findet dann schon im Log den Namen selbst raus. Bugusing = Spielsperre.

Das Einzige, was der Magier machen kann, ist, dich mich spontanzaubern zuspammen. er mounted dann ab und gleitet mit levitieren langsam zu boden.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

Iracesh schrieb:


> Das Einzige, was der Magier machen kann, ist, dich mich spontanzaubern zuspammen. er mounted dann ab und gleitet mit levitieren langsam zu boden.



sorry ich muss hier grad den Schlauberger Spielen. Es ist nicht 'Levitieren' (Priester) Sondern 'Langsamer Fall' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Packeis (12. März 2010)

Es gibt nen bug, das man in der luft schwimmt
ka wie das passiert aber hatt nen kumpel schon gehabt 
kannst halt alles machen als ob im wasser bist
is nachm relog weg gewesen
und ich bin mir sicher das keine cheats oder ähnliches im spiel warn


----------



## tamirok (12. März 2010)

wenn du zu weit oben warst kann es sein das er sich in den verbugten rand der welt gestellt hat und dann gecastet hat ^^  is mir schon 3x passiert-..- sonst kann mich mir das nur mit spontan zaubern erklären :/


----------



## jeef (12. März 2010)

Bin für Lag,da du ja schon selbst sagst hast Wlan löst sich das wohl so schon!
Und NEIN es gibt kein lagfreies wlan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder der Server selbst war am rumlaggen hab da schon
einige lustige Sachen durch Serverlags gesehen XD


----------



## Phönix0092 (12. März 2010)

Wüsste nur wies beim Druiden geht aba Magier klingt spanisch. Am besten kontaktierste einen GM.


----------



## Menthos (12. März 2010)

hm, das erinnert mich stark an den Bug den es mal zu BC Zeiten gab. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau wie er ging, aber man musste glaube ich ein Duell vor Shattrat machen mit einer bestimmten Klasse als Gegner (glaube es war ein Magier, aber wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht mehr wie das geht / ging). Dann hast du aufgemountet und er hat dich gesheept oder sowas in der art, nach dem sheep war dein mount weg und du konntest schweben ohne Mount und auch Attacken von der Luft aus geben (und hattest die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie mit deinem Flugmount). Aber das wurde recht schnell behoben.

Vielleicht hat der Spieler eine andere Version herrausgefunden wie man die Spielmechanik von WoW austricksen kann -> wenn das der Fall ist bei Blizz melden, sowas sollte man nicht machen!

mfg 
Menthos 


edit: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=p0AlpIX6HmM so sah dass dann aus (kA ob das ein privat server ist, aber es ging wirklich mal) Aber dann ist man halt ohne Mount unterwegs und sitzt nicht auf einem, aber wie gesagt vielleicht hat der Spieler einen neuen Weg gefunden 

edit 2: so, hier. So gings ma: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjaEXzVHy4U


----------



## Teloban (13. März 2010)

Meta87 schrieb:


> Ich bin echt verzweifelt grade. Ich hab mir den Namen aufgeschrieben direkt nach meinem Tod, aber ich find ihn weder unter meinem Hordler, unter meiner Alli noch beim Arsenal und ich hab schon alle Schreibvarianten von den Namen ausprobiert, falls ich mich doch verschrieben habe im Eifer des Gefechts. Schreib ich jetzt nen GM an und gebe dann den Namen, könnte aber auch so oder so gewesen sein?



Die GM´s brauchen nur deinen Namen und die genaue Tatzeit, also möglichst genau die Ingame Spielzeit. Dann können Sie den Fall genauestens aus den Logs nachvollziehen.

Vielleicht war es wirklich ein Cheater, den Sie schon längst rausgeworfen haben und du den deswegen nicht mehr findest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orthrus (13. März 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich schon nen Thread für solch "seltsame" WoW-Erlebnisse?

Ich rätsel auch immer noch über einen Besuch im AH von Orgrimmar!
Ich hatte gerade das Auktionsfenster geschlossen, als ein Spieler auf seinem Mount ins AH kam...
nichts besonderes, wenn man davon absieht, das es ein Windreiter war, worauf der gute saß,
er bei der Transaktion mit dem Auktionator nicht abgemountet hat... seelenruhig wieder hinaus zum Postkasten
neben dem AH flog, wieder zurück ins AH, nochmals an den Postkasten, back zum Auktionator und dann Richtung
Haupttor OG verschwandt...
(und NEIN nicht auf nem Privatserver und ich nehm auch keine Drogen^^)
Bild gibts da leider keins von, dazu war ich viel zuverblüfft....


----------



## Maladin (13. März 2010)

Bleibt bitte freundlich, sachlich und beim Thema. Ich habe diesen Thread etwas ausgedünnt. Fragen zum Forum oder sonstige Anliegen könnt ihr mir gern per PN zukommen lassen.

Viel Spaß noch auf buffed.de

/wink maladin


----------



## shade69 (13. März 2010)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> Ist er vieleicht abgemounted?
> Es gibt die moeglichkeit das er dich mit spontan zaubern beim fallen zugespammt hat!
> Kurz vor den Aufprall unten kann er sich woanders hinblinzeln dann wird die fallweite ersetzen sonst wenn du ueber Wasser warst brauch er das ganze nicht!
> So was aehnliches hat auch mal ein schurke mit mir gemacht der hat sich dann mir seiner faehigkeit immer hinter mir geportet waerend ich vor ulduar auf mein raid wartete



Das mit langsamer fall geht zwar - ist aber garnich noetig. 
mit arkan/feuer skillung kannst auch mal nen nicht-pvp-equippten one-hitten (instant) gibts aber kaum/garnich mehr die skillung.

Wie bereits genannt casten kannst nich aber mit frostnova/eislanze/fingers od frost kannst auch im fall gut dmg machen. und mit langsamer fall fliegst auch nich so schnell runter.


----------



## The-Quila (13. März 2010)

hm. der magier könnte ich gewesen sein. ich hol auch gern leute, die afk sind vom himmel. mit feuerschlag und eislanze spam im langsamen fall. dauert n bisschen, aber immer wieder gut gegen langeweile. allerdings kann ich dabei nicht auf meinem mount bleiben (schade eigentlich).


----------



## lord just (13. März 2010)

also würde ganz spontan einfach mal sagen, dass es ein anzeigebug war und es deshalb so aussah als wenn der magier noch auf seinem mount war. der magier hat dann einfach abgemounted und langsamer fall genutzt und seine instant zauber rausgehauen und auf dem boden dann wahrscheinlich mal blinzeln benutzt, wodurch dann der anzeigebug verschwindet.


----------



## GermanTrasheR (13. März 2010)

Sowas ist mir schonmal vor ICC passiert, und habe auf Raid Invite gewartet. Nur, in meinem Falle wars ein Paladin. Ich saß auf auf meinem Flugmount und der eben genannte flog weit über mir. Plötzlich mountet er ab und schafft es mich zu töten nur indem er an mir vorbei herunterfällt. Das hat er mit mir bestimmt 2-3x gemacht, gestorben ist er auch nicht als er am Boden ankam. Er hat keine Dinge benutzt die seinen Fall zu Boden verlangsamen könnten. er ist einfach abgemountet, blitzschnelle an mir vorbeigefallen und in dem Moment des Falles hat er mich getötet. Habe mich auch gefragt wie das funktioniert.


Mfg german


----------



## Meta87 (13. März 2010)

Moin,

ich habe jetzt mal einen GM angeschrieben, mal sehen was da kommt.


----------



## sedonium (13. März 2010)

also das einzige was ich mit meinem mage geschafft hab: in ca. 100metern höhe abmounten 

in der reichweite vom gegner, dann instant pyro und alles gezündet, 

dann war der andre kerl platt. dann kurz bevor man auf dem boden aufprallt und

stirbt, eisblock zünden, dann überlebt man .

Oder kurz vor aufprall blinzeln, das geht auch


----------



## Meta87 (13. März 2010)

Am WE haben die viel zu tun wa? 
Also der Spieler wird nun überprüft, keine ahnung ob ich dann nochmal was davon höre?!


----------



## Petu (13. März 2010)

Du wirst zu 99% nichts mehr von einem GM hören, weil die sich prinzipiell NIE zu irgendwelchen Maßnahmen gegen andere Spieler äussern. 

"Wir werden gemäß unserer Richtlinien handeln". 

Das war es dann auch schon.


----------



## NoxActor (13. März 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Also zufällig habe ich gestern vor ICC etwas ähnliches gemacht - allerdings nicht mit Frostblitzen und nicht aufgemountet. Ich denke ich bin da nicht der einzigste Mage/Priester der über seinem Gegner abmountet Slow Fall / Levitieren anschmeißt und den Gegner dann mit Instants (Eislanze?? / Geistesgegenwart?) umhaut. So kriegt man auch ganz gut mal nen Deffpala weg. Macht riesigen Spaß, weil die meisten es nicht verstehen und sich nicht wehren können.



Gewitter ftw! 

Da geht jeder kaputt.. (:


----------



## Overskilled (13. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich als alteingesessener Magier könnte sagen: Eislanze! (Sieht ganz entfernt aus wie Frostblitz) Aber dann hätte er nach 1 Eislanze Abmounten müssn und könnte nur nen zweiten oder dritten abfeuern. Je nach seiner/ihrer Position. Mysteriös. Vielleicht ein neuer Zauber von einem geheimen Lehrer mitten auf dem Meer? Ich bin ratlos ^_^ Ich denke eher ein Bug. Ein sehr sehr seltsamer Bug.
> 
> so far...
> 
> ...




schlauberger klingen anders ... meines wissens bekommt man bei eislanze keinen verlangsamen debuff sondern nur einen der mit 5 stakcs stancken kann ....


----------



## Dexter2000 (13. März 2010)

das hab ich auch schon erlebt des ist en Fehler wenn man schnell genug ist kann man aufn flugmount fernattacken machen und mit nem magier geht das halt sehr gut


----------



## Alnea (23. Januar 2011)

Teloban schrieb:


> Aalso, ich hab damals noch während BC das Problem einmal gehabt, dass mich ein Schami vom Flugmount aus mit Blitzen beschossen hat.
> 
> Und ich hab schon oft gesehen wie Level 70er in TW sich von Erz zu Erz porten (Ja Porten! Die tauchen über dem Erz auf, bauen es ab, verschwinden und tauchen über dem nächsten wieder auf)
> 
> ...



Vielleicht war das ja ein GM die können das


----------



## Morvkeem (23. Januar 2011)

Alnea schrieb:


> Vielleicht war das ja ein GM die können das



Du Thread-Nekromant du!

Dieses Thema ist vom März 2010


----------



## Mayestic (23. Januar 2011)

ich mach das gleiche auch als jäger. mit doch egal ob ich dabei auch sterbe ^^ ich finde es knuffig mit noggenfogger zu nem gegner weit hoch in der luft zu fliegen, abmounten und ihn umballern ^^ nur weil er meint er wäre dort sicher.


----------



## BloodyAgent (23. Januar 2011)

Morvkeem schrieb:


> Du Thread-Nekromant du!
> 
> Dieses Thema ist vom März 2010



ROOaRR... als ich das gelesen habe dachte ich, ich seh nicht recht xD
da les ich aufmerksam den gesamten thread durch und dannn is der uralt >.<


----------



## Captn.Pwn (23. Januar 2011)

BloodyAgent schrieb:


> ROOaRR... als ich das gelesen habe dachte ich, ich seh nicht recht xD
> da les ich aufmerksam den gesamten thread durch und dannn is der uralt >.<



selbiges ist mir auch passiert


----------



## Terminsel (24. Januar 2011)

Mir auch - gerade eben. *Kopftisch*


----------



## Crudelus (24. Januar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> *Kopftisch*


ich gesell mich dazu


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

haha das wird noch genug anderen passieren xD

hätte das wohl nie gemerkt wenn keiner was gesagt hätte


----------



## Firun (24. Januar 2011)

Moderation: Bitte keine Thread Nekromantie !


----------

